# Adult & young Sulcata's



## SulcataPardalis (Sep 30, 2010)

Found this picture while backing up my PC. It shows my male Sulcata being nosey while I was building his new home. On his back is a 1 year old baby Sulcata.


----------



## Isa (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cute picture  I love the size difference, it is adorable! If my winters were not that cold I would have one for sure


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 30, 2010)

What an awesome picture!! Very cool 
You should take a picture similar to that where we can see their faces, and enter it in the calendar contest!

Oh and that adult Sulcata looks amazing!


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2010)

Great pic. The shells are very smooth on Daddy and baby. What are you doing to get them so smooth? What kind of humidity to you raise your babies with?


----------



## DeanS (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice...that two newbies with perfect shells...GREAT!


----------



## SulcataPardalis (Oct 1, 2010)

Tom said:


> What are you doing to get them so smooth? What kind of humidity to you raise your babies with?



I simply place a damp sponge in the babies hide box. I also spray them heavily with a mister daily. A diet of weeds and don't overfeed.

As for the adult - he takes care of himself. In summer he just feeds himself on the weeds in the garden.

Be it right or wrong, it seems to be working.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 1, 2010)

That is a beautiful tortoise.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 1, 2010)

AHA... The misting. That has shown over and over to work to keep them smooth.

I don't see anything wrong with what you are doing. I would be down right proud of myself if I had a Sulcata that looked like that! He is absolutely, positively GORGEOUS. What a fantastic animal! I am jealous!


----------



## sa1217 (Oct 2, 2010)

No Doubt you have a great looking Torts. Thank you for sharing pictures of you beautiful babies!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 2, 2010)

Great picture! The big guy is stunning.


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2010)

There is no right or wrong about it... one look at your perfect shells and all can see you've got it "RIGHT". How did you learn about the humidity and shell spraying and how long have you known? It took me 20 years of utter failure to figure this out. I've only just started to raise my first smooth sulcatas and leopards in the last few months.

What part of the country are you in? What's the humidity like there?

I can't tell you how nice it is to see smooth tortoises. I hope that in the not too distant future they all look as good as yours.









SulcataPardalis said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing to get them so smooth? What kind of humidity to you raise your babies with?
> ...


----------



## SulcataPardalis (Oct 3, 2010)

Tom said:


> There is no right or wrong about it... one look at your perfect shells and all can see you've got it "RIGHT". How did you learn about the humidity and shell spraying and how long have you known? It took me 20 years of utter failure to figure this out. I've only just started to raise my first smooth sulcatas and leopards in the last few months.
> 
> What part of the country are you in? What's the humidity like there?



I am in North West Lancashire in the UK, where is seems to rain 247 most of the year :-( Humidity isn't high, cool and damp is my problem. 

I have been spraying the tortoises pretty much sine I started keeping them (15 or so years ago).

This was purley to keep the dust at control when I used soil for the substrate. I found it go so dusty it irritated the torts eyes and noses, so I mised them daily.

Then I was talking to a breeder who told me about the sponge in the babies hide to raise the humidity.

I also breed bearded dragons, so misting everything just gets done as part of my daily regime.


----------

